# make DESTDIR and http/ftp_proxy



## kriscom (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi,

ok... heres my scenario:

FreeBSD 7.4,
I use a local web proxy,
http_proxy, and ftp_proxy variables are set properly,
my ipf allows web traffic only through my local web proxy.

I do portsnap fetches, I do pkg_adds, I do makes... it all works perfectly, and I really love it!

BUT

When I try to do a "make DESTDIR=..." it does not work.
What I see is that after the chroot there are attempts being made to connect to the mirrors directly and not through my local web proxy.

It seems like the http/ftp_proxy variables are not set within the chroot, or the script is not using them at all?

When I do chroot manualy, or start the jail, printenv shows that variables are set properly, and manual fetch commands do work.

So its only when I do "make DESTDIR=..." from outside the chroot/jail that do not work.

As a workaround I do a make from within my host to fetch the sources...

Anybody?

Thanks in advance,
kriscom


----------

